# liquid logic gus



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I am new to kayaking and I just bought this boat. A buddy of mine just informed me this kayak is for hucking waterfalls and big water. Am I going to have a hard time learning on this boat. My bro said I should get a playboat. He claims you can progress on them as well as just cruise down the river comfortably. Any info helps. I am currently trying to learn in the pool. It would suck if im gonna struggle for the effort. thanks shawn


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Many different opinions, while the GUS can certainly be used for "hucking waterfalls and big water", there is nothing wrong with learning in this boat or taking it down class I or class V.

As a general rule, the boat will be a little bit easier to roll given the mostly displacement hull, at least that is what I notice since it does not have the edges of a playboat. It does not have a not have a planing hull (flat bottom) and that will teach you about secondary stability and bracing.

I think you can easily progress in this boat as you could in a playboat/river runner. If your looking for comfort I think creekboats are generally more comfortable than some of the playboats as they usually have more volume and room. As far as being comfortable in rapids, most people take a bigger boat when they are stepping it up to have more control. 

I think your buddies comment comes from most people's progression of wanting to learn how to playboat/downriver play before you will want to learn how to creek, which would lend itself to learning in a boat like that. I know boaters that creeked before they ever got in a playboat so it varies.

Hope this helps.....get a boat you feel comfortable in and paddling, then worry about the rest later once your hooked.

*****Obviously by my avatar I have a GUS and love it, but its one arrow in the quiver of boats for a gear addicted person like myself. I wish I was sponsored by LL and could offer that as a disclaimer


----------

